# Uber instant pay not working smh



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

smh - go bank having system wide issues - money is frozen system wide. 
https://twitter.com/gobank/with_replies

Uber not answering any emails for help


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Just use dailypay


----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

GRRR AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Cavalier1 (May 6, 2016)

Agreed very frustrating


----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

emailed again ...not working smh smh


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

sorry to hear ...i started using daily pay. works in cali


----------



## Scolucky (May 19, 2016)

Go bank as the worst customer service! When they call you and you answer, they hang up!! When you call their number it gets discounted! Read below my nightmare! Has anyone have similar experience to unite and try to remove GoBank!

I want GoBank to release my funds it's been a week!! With no resolution in site!!
This is getting stupid. I will do everything In my 
To remove GoBank from uber platform!

Please read entire message!

Some one called me from GoBank, she could not resolve my issue,only to transfer me to another dept. I waited 25+ mins! At the end I had to hangup because nobody was going to pick up! I need this issue to be resolved ! 
I need my account release or I hire an attorney!









Like I said I do not have original receipt!!!! and again I have no idea what you're talking about thiswill be going back-and-forth forever I do not haveoriginal receipt so what ever it is cancel it don't credit me I don't give a shit! 
I just want to pull out whatever is left in myaccount and never use you again!

On May 20, 2016, at 1:11 PM, GoBank MemberCare wrote:

Hi Edward,

We're sorry to hear about this. Please be aware that we're unable to remove the block on your account until we've received a copy of the original sale receipt. We've received the documents you've previously sent; however, the total amount indicated is less than the credit received on your account.

Please send the document to and include the claimnumber We'll review your claim and contact you in 2 business days once we receive the requested document.

Your GoGuide,

Vanny

Please stay in touch

--- Original Message ---
From: 
Received: 2016-05-20 10:10:03
To: GoBank Member Care 
Subject: Re: GoBank Email Feedback

That means that the whole weekend I will not have access to my money! All you have to do is unlock my money so I can pull it out and never use your bank, it's the worst experience and if nothing is done I will find others with the same problem and do class action lawsuit, you have enough info that I provided for you to make the decision of releasing my money!

On May 20, 2016, at 11:02 AM, GoBank Member Care wrote:

Hi Edward,

We're sorry for the trouble. We have forwarded your concern to a Supervisor. Please wait for a call back within 1 business day between 8 AM to 8 PM Pacific Time.

Your GoGuide,

Klarchen

Please stay in touch

--- Original Message ---
From: 
Received: 2016-05-20 07:59:51
To: GoBank Member Care 
Subject: Re: GoBank Email Feedback


Please unlock my account SEE BELOW!! I have to pay rent if not I may have to seek legal action!
I do not have this information! As I mention before, I don't even know what your taking about you are not explaining anything, you just asking for info that i have no idea about.
And you keep sending me this emails instead of resolving my issue!
Unlock my account!!! So I can pull mymoney out asap! 

Original Copy of the Refund Receipt 
Original Sales Receipt

On May 19, 2016, at 4:40 PM, GoBank Member Care wrote:


Original Copy of the Refund Receipt

Original Sales Receipt

------ Please do not remove your unique tracking number! ------


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Scolucky said:


> Go bank as the worst customer service! When they call you and you answer, they hang up!! When you call their number it gets discounted! Read below my nightmare! Has anyone have similar experience to unite and try to remove GoBank!
> 
> I want GoBank to release my funds it's been a week!! With no resolution in site!!
> This is getting stupid. I will do everything In my
> ...


Nice, no wonder Uber pick them...


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Scolucky said:


> Go bank as the worst customer service! When they call you and you answer, they hang up!! When you call their number it gets discounted! Read below my nightmare! Has anyone have similar experience to unite and try to remove GoBank!
> 
> I want GoBank to release my funds it's been a week!! With no resolution in site!!
> This is getting stupid. I will do everything In my
> ...


OMG. smh. smh. u need to post this everywhere on up net. this is horrible horrible service. dude, u shd do a search for "instant pay" on upn and post this in every forum. this is horrible horrible. i am so so sorry


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Scolucky said:


> Go bank as the worst customer service! When they call you and you answer, they hang up!! When you call their number it gets discounted! Read below my nightmare! Has anyone have similar experience to unite and try to remove GoBank!
> 
> I want GoBank to release my funds it's been a week!! With no resolution in site!!
> This is getting stupid. I will do everything In my
> ...


Hi there, we see a ton of this type of activity. Fwiw, prepaid debit cards are one of the top fraud targets (the second being gift cards). This is why the security triggers are set very tight, which often means delaying payments and freezing cards for the non-fraudsters as well! If you need any time of assistance or alternative solution, feel free to check us out at trydailypay.com. You can use the link below for a two week free trial period.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't believe that daily pay hyper they dont even answer phone. They don't open till 10 am eastern,still no answer. Been like 2 days now.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

wavecrazed said:


> Don't believe that daily pay hyper they dont even answer phone. They don't open till 10 am eastern,still no answer. Been like 2 days now.


Hi wavecrazed

Please DM us with your contact information if you would like to speak to a client success rep.

Thanks!
Jaime


----------



## JamestheUberBewber (Jun 8, 2016)

My instant pay only worked 5 times last week. It would be nice if I could use it whenever I wanted. How come it is so hard to find out how many times you can use it per week? I want to know when the cycle starts and how many times a week I can use it


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Scolucky said:


> Go bank as the worst customer service! When they call you and you answer, they hang up!! When you call their number it gets discounted! Read below my nightmare! Has anyone have similar experience to unite and try to remove GoBank!
> 
> I want GoBank to release my funds it's been a week!! With no resolution in site!!
> This is getting stupid. I will do everything In my
> ...


I recently had a horrible experience with Go Bank as well the merchant didn't post funds and they still help my $ an additional week and a half .....no help at all and would be pretending to transfer me and hang up .....then there system basically screens your call and redirects back to main menu over and over I definitely understand where you're coming from


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

Im loving the go bank card so far. No issues yet. I do beleive its 5 deposits in a week though.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Is anyone's working now?


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

JamestheUberBewber said:


> My instant pay only worked 5 times last week. It would be nice if I could use it whenever I wanted. How come it is so hard to find out how many times you can use it per week? I want to know when the cycle starts and how many times a week I can use it


Did you ever find out anything ?


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I signed up with my own banks debit card through uber, I'm shocked got paid fast.that dailey pay worked on off for a few w months I'm gonna have to fire them though.oh its sunday there not gonna answer why bother.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

dailypay said:


> Hi wavecrazed
> 
> Please DM us with your contact information if you would like to speak to a client success rep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

wavecrazed said:


> I signed up with my own banks debit card through uber, I'm shocked got paid fast.that dailey pay worked on off for a few w months I'm gonna have to fire them though.oh its sunday there not gonna answer why bother.


 I guess that only works on selected markets


----------



## SDnativvve (Jul 19, 2016)

wavecrazed said:


> I signed up with my own banks debit card through uber, I'm shocked got paid fast.that dailey pay worked on off for a few w months I'm gonna have to fire them though.oh its sunday there not gonna answer why bother.


Hi, can you please help me? You said you signed up your own bank's debit card...I did the same thing & my uber earnings transferred super fast with instant pay..(no Go Bank involvement), BUT, I want do it again & I can't remember where I went to transfer my funds. I can't find anything in the driver partner app or uber online Q&A..can you please remind me how I go about just transferring my earnings to my bank account? THANK YOU!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I did instant pay for 3 weeks. It was really great when I could transfer my earnings immediately to the card. Too bad it only worked about 40% of the time for me. Instant pay was constantly down or it would even state I didn't qualify at this time lol. I took scissors to my go bank card and then closed my account.

I read some horror stories of people losing money from go bank, I decided not to risk it happening to me.

I signed on with daily pay and its been flawless. I like that the money goes directly to my personal bank account so it's safe. I never liked the idea of my money in go bank. 

It's a bummer cause IP could have been really great, but as usual uber partners with a shady company and half the time I couldn't transfer my daily earnings anyway. 

But like I said, DP has been great. Definitely check it out if you're looking for a reliable way to get paid every day.


----------



## French Angel (Jul 19, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Just use dailypay


But GoBank is free as long as you make, a deposit once every 6 months. Daily pay is $.99 - $1.99 depending on the amount deposited.


----------



## French Angel (Jul 19, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> I guess that only works on selected markets


Once you change from daily pay to another form of instant pay, (I chose Uber's Go Bank), daily pay will send you an email noting the new pay method. DP will inform you that unless you are returning back they can no longer transfer your money. They also provide a link should you want to return to DP.


----------

